# Los Alcazares/MM Golf Resort Charges



## bigzosso (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi

hello guys, spent sometime lurking and reading almost every post. Lots of great info, however some is old now so here goes, my first post here so please be gentle! 

I am thinking in the next couple of years of moving to Los Alcazares area, Costa Calida.

Can anyone please shed any light onto standard charges I can expect to pay. I dont mean gas, electric, but council taxes etc... 

We are currently undecided over buying to live on the Mar Menor Golf Resort or in the Urban area of Alcazares and surrounding areas. I would presume the resort would have different/additional charges?

Many thanks in advance
Carl


----------

